

Facebook, MySpace: A race/class divide? - ALee
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10283447-71.html

======
Xichekolas
You mean people might associate with other people within their race/class,
thereby creating a network effect that tends to draw members of that specific
racial/class group to a single social network?

Getouttatown!

In other news, there is a race/class divide between many of the bars in my
city... also, the sun will pass over the horizon tonight, bringing darkness.
Story at 11!

